# [ALSA] ca0106 sur SbLive! 24 sature pross (résolu)

## zyprexa

Bonjour

J'ai fais récemment l'acquisition d'une carte son Sound Blaster Live! 24 bits car j'ai eu vent du fait qu'elle était plutot bien supportée (hardware mixing) La page d'alsa préconise de prendre les ca0106.

J'utilise alsa-driver version 1.0.9-rc3 (je n'ai pas activé alsa dans le kernel)

Avec beep-media-player, le son saccade bien.

Avec mplayer, le cpu plafonne à 100% et n'en bouge plus et la ram se remplit inexorablement (en 20 minutes, 700 Mo sur 1Go un reccord chez moi).

Killer l'appli ou décharger les modules ne change rien (que je suis obligé de faire en ssh), le cpu reste toujours à 100%...(au passage, je ne sais pas comment faire pour retrouver le processus responsable de ca)

lspci : 

```
Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
```

J'ai fais l'essai avec les drivers 1.0.3 qui plantent à la compil, avec les 1.0.6 qui plantent aussi, en stable 1.0.8 qui donnent la même chose que les 1.0.9-rc3

aplay :

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: CA0106 [CA0106], device 0: ca0106 [CA0106]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: CA0106 [CA0106], device 1: ca0106 [CA0106]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: CA0106 [CA0106], device 2: ca0106 [CA0106]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: CA0106 [CA0106], device 3: ca0106 [CA0106]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

Le problème persiste même en changeant de device.

Rien n'apparaît dans le /var/log/everything/current

Le chip SiS qui apparaît dans la liste est intégré à la mobo, j'ai fais les tests après l'avoir désactivé dans le bios. Il n'apparaît ici que parce que je peux pas me passer de musique.

----------

## zyprexa

erf ... je uppe ...

ca n'inspire personne siouplé ?

----------

## yoyo

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Killer l'appli ou décharger les modules ne change rien (que je suis obligé de faire en ssh), le cpu reste toujours à 100%...(au passage, je ne sais pas comment faire pour retrouver le processus responsable de ca)

 Le problème vient peut-être d'autre chose; pour voir quel est le processus responsable de cette forte charge cpu utilise "top" (ou un peu plus sympa "htop" qu'il te faudra emerger).

----------

## Ey

Je réponds un peu à côté de la plaque mais dans les derniers noyaux il y a le driver pour les SB Audigy LS/Live 24 bits... Bon je sais pas si il est plus récent ou pas que celui que tu obtiens avec alsa-drivers ni si il fonctionne mieux, ct juste pour te donner une piste au cas où.

----------

## zyprexa

Ca roule, merci je vais tester ca.  :Smile: 

----------

## zyprexa

Bon alors ...

Le problème ne vient pas des drivers, mais j'en ai quand même profité pour virer alsa-driver et utiliser ceux du noyau.

Au reboot, j'ai réussi à reproduire le problème bouffant le cpu, mais en essayant de le refaire encore une fois en capturant le message d'erreur ben ...j'arrivais plus, mais je sais néanmoins que le problème semble venir de alsactl et conernait les mixers.

Maintenant, j'arrive à lancer plusieurs sons par hw:1.0, 1.1,1.2 etc ...

Seulement voila, ce que je voudrais c'est que tous les sons sortent par un seul jack

```

----------

## Ey

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Bon alors ...
> 
> Maintenant, j'arrive à lancer plusieurs sons par hw:1.0, 1.1,1.2 etc ...
> 
> Seulement voila, ce que je voudrais c'est que tous les sons sortent par un seul jack
> ...

 

Normalement tu peux en faire tourner plusieurs sur hw:0.0 ils devraient tous marcher en même temps sans aucun réglage vu que la carte supporte le mixage hard.

----------

## zyprexa

Bah pas de support du mixage hardware  :Sad: 

je ferme le sujet

----------

## kwenspc

je ne sais pas comment c'est boutiqué sur une sb live! 24 bits mais sur une standard tu as 2 sortie jack : une noir et un vert (en partant du port joystick).

BEn j'ai eu des problèmes similaire pour ce qui était du hardware mixing lorsque je me suis planté de sorti : j'avais branché mon ampli sur la sortie noire.

Or c'est sur la verte que la sortie son était bonne : hardware mixing etc...Peut être est ce le même problème là? (on ça va sans doute pas régler ton problème pour le cpu.)

----------

## zyprexa

Et bien j'étais branché sur la sortie verte pour mes tests, j'ai aussi testé d'autres combinaisons impliquant la noire notamment mais sans succès...

Lorsque je tapais aplay -l, il m'affichait les 4 sorties de la carte, mais avec un seul subdevice pour chacune d'elle ce qui m'a semblé être la confirmation de ce que je supposais.

Mais ... qu'on me rassure ... ya pas de ligne de config miracle à mettre pour activer cela ? c'est bien activé par défaut si supporté ?

----------

## kwenspc

en effet c'est bizarre    :Confused: 

là je dois dire que je sèche...   :Sad: 

----------

## Ey

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> en effet c'est bizarre   
> 
> là je dois dire que je sèche...  

 

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=All

Le mixing hard n'est pas supporté (pour l'instant ?)

----------

## kwenspc

tu vois ça où?

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+24bit.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106

parce que pour les 16 bits no problem (en tout cas ça rox pour moi)

----------

## Ey

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> tu vois ça où?

 

Au fait qu'ils n'aient pas mis de (3) à la fin de la ligne correspondante... cf légende : 

 (3) Hardware mixing supported

Bon la page date d'il y a 2 mois ok ça a ptet évolué depuis...

----------

## kwenspc

ah bah en effet y a rien de supporté sur cette carte 24 bits  :Confused: 

(ouf! heureusement que j'ai une 16 bits)

----------

